# "basement/cellar"



## akana

The only word I know of in Finnish for "basement" is _kellari_. The English corollary to this, "cellar," is used only to refer to an _unfinished_ storage space below ground level, usually concrete or stone. "Basement," on the other hand, is used for a _finished_ living space, but can also be used to refer to a storage space.

Is there another word in Finnish that means an underground _finished_ living space?

Kiitos!


----------



## sakvaka

We can refer to a finished underground floor as _kellarikerros. Pohjakerros_ is (methinks) also possible but it may be too inaccurate since it usually refers to the ground-level floor.

_Tohtori Sillanpään toimisto löytyy rakennuksen kellarikerroksesta.
Hotellin kellarikerroksessa on sauna ja uima-allas._


----------



## akana

Kiitos, Sakvaka! So, would it sound odd in Finnish to say, for example, _Hei, laitetaan popcornia ja mennään kellariin katsomaan elokuvia! 
_
Would I want to use kellarikerros in this instance?


----------



## Hakro

akana said:


> So, would it sound odd in Finnish to say, for example, _Hei, laitetaan popcornia ja mennään kellariin katsomaan elokuvia!
> _
> Would I want to use kellarikerros in this instance?


In many Finnish single family houses there is an "entertainment room" with TV set etc. in the basement/cellar, so your example _Hei, laitetaan popcornia ja mennään kellariin katsomaan elokuvia! _is perfect, and no one would use _kellarikerros_ in such a colloquial phrase.

Speaking about single family houses, _kellarikerros_ is used used in official contexts but seldom in spoken language.


----------



## Spongiformi

Hakro said:


> In many Finnish single family houses there is an "entertainment room" with TV set etc. in the basement/cellar, so your example _Hei, laitetaan popcornia ja mennään kellariin katsomaan elokuvia! _is perfect, and no one would use _kellarikerros_ in such a colloquial phrase.



If you were talking to people not familiar with your house, and you said, "_mennään kellariin katsomaan elokuvia!" _many a guest would first imagine you'll be sitting on potato crates watching a TV surrounded by jars of jam.

But it's true "_kellarikerros_" wouldn't be used. Too official and stiff sounding.


----------

